# ummm so ROXY kidded...whats up with that??



## Lizzy_18 (Feb 15, 2010)

ok so this is Roxy shes a nigerian dwarf goat! :leap: ! Her due date is March 15th and she was ultrasounded with 2 or more kids :stars: ... and this is her udder so far. I Just stared with goats and would like some expert opinions on her udder and how its turning out (as she gets closer to kidding ill put up more pics). and if she would be a good doe to sell or keep... but for some reason she is really dipped...do you the the babies are weighing her down..because thoes things LOVE to move around so much that her belly looks like a jump house!! she also has babies that really press up and causes her to have a "lump" on her side big enough that you can grab it. :shrug: so does anyone think i got her due date wrong and she is due earlier??!! thanks


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Roxy my first fresheners kinda udder...what do you think...*

hmmmm :chin:

She looks VERY familiar.....I swear Ive seen her somewhere....

Nice goat! :thumb:


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Roxy my first fresheners kinda udder...what do you think...*

She's pretty good at balancing that water bottle on her side


----------



## Lizzy_18 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Roxy my first fresheners kinda udder...what do you think...*

HAHA ya... must be that belly its so talanted..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Roxy my first fresheners kinda udder...what do you think...*

Very nice young lady, her udder looks good and seems right on track with filling in time for her due date.


----------



## Lizzy_18 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Roxy my first fresheners kinda udder...what do you think...*

phew ok thank goodness, i was really starting to flip out!! :hair: 
ill keep updateing pics!! :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Roxy my first fresheners kinda udder...what do you think...*

looks right for her being a month out


----------



## Lizzy_18 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Roxy my first fresheners kinda udder...what do you think...*

seriously..what would i do with out the Goat Spot and everyone in it :hug: !!! U all have calmed down my nerves SOOO much (im a 1st time goat mom) :doh: and i want everything to go smooth ray: lol


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Roxy my first fresheners kinda udder...what do you think...*

I told you it was right lol


----------



## Lizzy_18 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Roxy my first fresheners kinda udder...what do you think...*

so here is a pic of a baby trying to get out through Roxys side :slapfloor:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Roxy my first fresheners kinda udder...what do you think...*

Looks right on track to me!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Roxy my first fresheners kinda udder...what do you think...*

I love when you can see babies like that -- to cool huh!

Glad to be of service :thumb:


----------



## Lizzy_18 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Roxy my first fresheners kinda udder...what do you think...*

Haha..ya it is cool to see it like that but im not going to lie..it scared me at 1st :slapfloor: shesh i felt so dumb!


----------



## Lizzy_18 (Feb 15, 2010)

well roxy had her kid its a boy and a big one too...
i HAVE no idea why she did but she did not have it on the 15th like i thought...
ill put pick up...but she was utra sounded with 2 kids and only had one...do you think they just saw one big one?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow 

yah it can happen -- ultra sounds are not 100% perfect 

did you bounce her to check for another kid just in case? did she expel the afterbirth?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Stacey.... :wink: 

wow ...that must of been a shock.... :shocked: 

congrats...... :hug: :greengrin:


----------



## Lizzy_18 (Feb 15, 2010)

ya well she must of had him in the middle of the night. because when i got there he was all dryed off and his cord was dry and chrispy. so if there was a after birth she must of ate it already.
i did bounce her and did not really feel anything BUTTTTT she has this hard spot that moves and roles like a baby on her side...so i dont know im kinda stressed out...how come i get all the problem goats  lol

and thanks  u all


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

which side is it?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new little boy!


----------



## Lizzy_18 (Feb 15, 2010)

to be honest in not sure what side it is....ill check today


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow..Lizzy_18.... I pray that ....all is OK.... ray: :hug:


----------

